# Need some help/advice. Idler sprocket issue...



## Fluxcapcitor (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a 98 Altima GLE 2.4l, and yesterday it started making a ticking noise, which sounded like lifters at first but it got progressively worse to the point where it sounded like metal slapping repeatedly over and over right around the timing chain area. I read it could be something with the chain tensioner, so I took the valve over off to take a look.

Well the problem ended up being the idler sprocket bolt was completely loose and was slapping against the cover. I tried using wrench to tighten it but it would just keep turning (unless it reverse threaded?).

I'm assuming its the hole and not the bolt, and I'm guessing my two options are use a helicoil or tap the hole. I have a tap and die kit but not sure if that would be the best route for this issue, or if helicoil would be best. Also would I need to take the head off to do this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just make sure the bolt threads are OK. Go with a helicoil kit which normally contains a tap for the proper fit of the helicoil. You should be able to access the idler bolt without removing the head; just remove the top timing cover. The torque spec for the idler bolt is 66 - 82 NM (48 - 61 ft lbs).


----------



## Fluxcapcitor (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for the reply, and the torque spec! I'm glad I don't have to remove the head, I will need a right angle drill though as the space is to tight for a normal one. Should be a pretty easy fix and more importantly not expensive as it sounded.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't see how you're going to do this without removing the front cover and both timing chains. Also, be careful of metal debis because there is an oil channel behind that bolt that feeds oil to the timing chain tensioner. Let us know how you make out!


----------

